# CS Laterals Post Here



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Since the most recent "upgrade" to CJIS I don't have access anymore. Can someone post who's taking FT CS laterals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Since not every department lists their openings on the CJIS job file, could we make this a sticky thread for those of us already on the job who are on the lookout for a better opportunity?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Left it stuck for ten days and not a single job posting has been posted in here so I have unstuck it. If people start posting lateral positions in here I'll make it a sticky...until then, it floats like the rest of them.


----------



## citycop (Jul 25, 2014)

Whitman is looking for laterals


----------

